# Good starting point for Technivorm Moccamaster and EK43?



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Having just collected the Moccamaster that was for sale on here I want to give it a go and would appreciate some advice from those with a similar setup.

So, should I start with a 60g per litre ratio or thereabouts?

My EK has the old style coffee burrs but I think these should behave similarly to the new style at larger grind settings. It's set so it just chirps at 1 on a 1-20 scale but o'clock terms will do. About what setting would be a good start?

I think we have some cheap unbleached filters around which I'll be forced to use for now but what should I buy? Technivorm's own #4 or others?

I plan on using the same water I use for espresso which is 75% Waitrose Essential 25% Smartwater or otherwise 100% Waitrose Essential.

Thanks


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've just had a go with a litre of water, about 60g of Rocko at 6 o'clock on the EK43. Tastes ok, perhaps a touch bitter, but I don't tend to drink filter so it'll take me a bit of getting used to and I have a learning curve ahead of me. I stirred a couple of times during brewing but don't know whether this is advisable or not. Any tips welcome.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@garydyke1


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think Gary might be a bit worse for wear today


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dan1502 said:


> I think Gary might be a bit worse for wear today


Oh yeah ....

lets keep bothering him @garydyke1


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cruel bunch .









55g/litre , half way round the dial


----------

